
Hot-Fix for Android Apps by Alibaba - medyo
https://github.com/alibaba/AndFix
======
ajma
I think it's against Google terms of use if you hot-download code without
going through the play store. Isn't that why Facebook got kicked out when they
added a beta testing functionality in their app (they've since moved to a
Google play beta testing experience)

